

Show HN: DailyDigest.io – daily summaries of subreddits sent via email - lhlips
http://www.dailydigest.io

======
tylerjwilk
If you are looking for a free alternative to this I created the exact same
thing at [http://redditdelivery.com](http://redditdelivery.com) with a
slightly nicer email format.

~~~
Gys
Simple and effective offering. I like the simple signup. Perfect !

------
nathankot
I've been using a homemade one for the last half year and just released it
after seeing this :) [http://blanket.io](http://blanket.io)

Notable difference is that it accepts any rss feed, and also tries to
summarize articles.

------
bouncingsoul
I think the page layout is very good. I felt nicely oriented and I quickly
understood what your product does.

Pricing on subscriptions seems like the wrong approach. If someone wants to
sign up, you're making them do a math problem. They'll have to _leave your
page_ to check reddit to see how many subscriptions they have exactly. Sending
people to reddit is probably a bad step to have in any purchase funnel.

I think it does solve a problem. In my experience, reddit does a mediocre job
at sampling Front Page stories from my subscriptions.

The $0.99 per 5 subscriptions pricing is meh, though. I think a free 5
subscriptions plan with an unlimited plan for $XX/year would sit better.

Good luck with this!

------
grimtrigger
I'm usually the first to defend developers who want to charge for their apps,
but in this case it seems quite ridiculous

~~~
kovacs
Haha yeah I had the same exact reaction but if he/she can people to pay then
good for them. They've found a pain point someone's willing to pay for :-)

